#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-16
<nigelb> mhall119, I was afraid I would make the first merge request post-UDS, looks like cjohnston beat me to it :p
<cjohnston> I have done 11 merge requests today
<nigelb> cjohnston, to what?
<cjohnston> summit ld and lp
<nigelb> lp?
<nigelb> nice
<cjohnston> 7
<nigelb> cjohnston, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/ical/+merge/61022
<cjohnston> ya
<nigelb> this does not fix bug 783030
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 783030 in summit "Change room.name to room.title on the next sessions page (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783030
<nigelb> or,wait
<cjohnston>       headings += '<th>%s</th>\n' % escape(room.name)
<cjohnston> 34	+                    headings += '<th>%s</th>\n' % escape(room.title)
<cjohnston> no?
<nigelb> yeah, found it
<nigelb> I hate render.py
<cjohnston> dont harass me!
<cjohnston> :-P
<nigelb> I want to accept one part of that merge
<nigelb> aaarrrgghh, why do you combine it
<nigelb> now I have to review both of 'em
<cjohnston> what dont you want to accept
<cjohnston> cause i forgot to commit and push
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> well, the rooms thing I can accept because I know it works
<nigelb> for the other one
<nigelb> I'll have to test
<cjohnston> the meeting page?
<cjohnston> it actually still needs work
<cjohnston> i think
<cjohnston> wait..
<cjohnston> i dont remembner
<nigelb> okay, then can you undo that work in that branch?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> just test it
<nigelb> put just the room.name to room.title in there
<nigelb> I'm more comfortable with one bug per merge
<cjohnston> uggh
<nigelb> mhall119 made me do that once
<nigelb> so now I feel great making you do that too :p
<cjohnston> hey.. stop telling people to # their names in etherpad in the action items.. if they want to # their name, tell them to do it at the top.. im not going to edit the workitems script to support it
<cjohnston> ill just make mike review it :-P
<nigelb> cjohnston, just put your work items script somewhere, I'll update it
<nigelb> I talked to pitti already about it
<nigelb> He's fine with changing his burn down chart script
<nigelb> anyway, not this cycle
<nigelb> next cycle
<nigelb> you have 6 whole months for it
<cjohnston> theres already a bunch of changes that have been done...
<nigelb> so some more won't hurt :p
 * nigelb runs
<cjohnston> nigelb: we dont need the hash tags.. this is what it will look like, which solves the problem
<cjohnston> http://status.linaro.org/u/pmaydell.html
<nigelb> cjohnston, have you seen the current burndown charts?
<nigelb> It also has the same feature of tracking by name
<nigelb> which is awesome
<nigelb> Only one problem
<nigelb> Not all blueprints go into this, there are some blueprints which don't
<nigelb> But having an extra hashtag in the etherpad should not hurt you in anyway
<cjohnston> so put the hash tag up top, not in the action items
<nigelb> No.
<nigelb> The hashtag is to track an individual's work items
<nigelb> its a one line fix in your regular expression
<nigelb> I can do that for you if you don't have time
<nigelb> But why are we talking about this now? Its for *next* UDS.
<cjohnston> make etherpad search without hashtags :-P
<cjohnston> I need to go to bed
<cjohnston> g'nite
<nigelb> good night :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<Braiam> YoBoY: it's still dark (but I can't see the stars ): )
<YoBoY> Braiam: south america ?
<Braiam> YoBoY: caribean
<YoBoY> cool, I wish I can go there one time :)
<Braiam> YoBoY: for vacation sure... I live here :)
<YoBoY> not good to live ?
<Braiam> well... it depends...
<YoBoY> hi nigelb 
<nigelb> hey YoBoY 
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> morning mhall119 
<cjohnston> hey mhall119 
<daker> Yo cjohnston nigelb mhall119 
<nigelb> ahoy daker!
<nigelb> daker: cjohnston is inspiring all of us today
<nigelb> daker: within hours of UDS, he has about 12 merge proposals
<daker> LoL
<daker> cjohnston, you said we need to talk about c.u.c
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> the theme needs to be updated
<mhall119> nigelb: heck, cjohnston and I were pair programming on the flight from JFK to MCO
<nigelb> mhall119: darn you all :)
<cjohnston> +2
<mhall119> nigelb: slacker
<nigelb> I had no power or else I'd have done something
<mhall119> that's no excuse
<mhall119> get a pen and paper
<cjohnston> +1
<nigelb> mhall119: I shall drown you today
<daker> cjohnston, i am rewriting a new version, something that fits our needs
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm wondering we should have weekly standups? (am I overzealous)
<cjohnston> daker: of the theme/
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> standups?
<nigelb> cjohnston: yeah, like "List what you've done, what you're working on"
<cjohnston> gotcha
<nigelb> it sounds like a pain, but works great on motivation :)
<cjohnston> but id be on it each week :-P
<mhall119> nigelb: I'd be okay with regular meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<mhall119> cjohnston: you working today?
<nigelb> mhall119: I tried to avoid the pain of having to show up at X time
<nigelb> mhall119: Just reply to the thread on Monday or Friday
<nigelb> (I thought about meetings first)
<daker> nigelb, cjohnston mhall119 did you got the link? pls it's top secret  ツ
<nigelb> what link?
<mhall119> nigelb: but we'll be recruiting new developers, so regular meetings might be good
<nigelb> mhall119: aha, okay :)
<mhall119> daker: I didn't see a link
<nigelb> mhall119: so it will be a web team meeting or a particular app developers thread?
<nigelb> s/thread/meeting
<cjohnston> I'm confused
<mhall119> nigelb: not sure, there's a lot of overlap currently, I think one meeting to rule them all would be helpful
<nigelb> mhall119: +1
<nigelb> daker: I did this time
<cjohnston> mhall119: massive fail.. why are you allowing this discussion in this channel
<nigelb> cjohnston: what what?
<cjohnston> more stuff we talked about
<nigelb> bah, was this when you were pair programming?
<cjohnston> si
<nigelb> this is why next uds you should fly separate flights
<nigelb> wait
<nigelb> you don't have to fly next uds :\
<cjohnston> do you know how productive we were
<nigelb> daker: looks greet!
<nigelb> erm, great
<nigelb> cjohnston: No.
<daker> nigelb, mhall119 said the same ツ but cjohnston said its kinda canonical-y
<nigelb> daker: Ah, there is somethin cjohnston was talking about you should know
<nigelb> There is a certain limit to aubergine you can use on a community website
<nigelb> I don't know how to measure it tbh, but its a %
<YoBoY> so noisy here today :)
<nigelb> this reminds me
<cjohnston> daker: I didnt say that
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston: Do we need #ubuntu-webdev?
<cjohnston> I asked if it was a new theme because of that
<cjohnston> nigelb: shush
<nigelb> because summit, isn't loco perse
<YoBoY> guidelines are not rules, the % don't have to be precise, just the feeling of its % is enought
<cjohnston> nigelb: things will be announced when things are ready
<nigelb> cjohnston: what things?
<cjohnston> dont worry about it
<daker> cjohnston, huh
<daker> you asked if it was a new theme? do you like it ? :D
<cjohnston> daker: I was ack'ing that the theme is different because its canonical-y... 
<cjohnston> yes i do
<daker> to be clair, it was made by me it was designed by mat_t and i have got some feedback from yaili ツ 
<cjohnston> I do like it
<daker> nigelb, the aubergine mean cloud if i am not wrong and not canonical
<daker> s/mean/means
<nigelb> daker: Ah
<daker> look http://www.ubuntu.com/business/cloud/overview
<YoBoY> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/guides-for-websites/
<daker> nigelb, http://design.canonical.com/brand/D.%20Ubuntu%20Web%20Guidelines.pdf <= Page 18
<cjohnston> fwiw all design guidelines will change VERY soon
<daker> we should follow it
<cjohnston> I know
 * cprofitt goes to read
<cprofitt> cjohnston: is it possible to add 'after action' reports to loco.ubuntu.com...
<cprofitt> I failed to make it to your UDS session so could not aks the question there... for that I do appologize
<cprofitt> those are some pretty specific guidelines...
<cprofitt> going to have to aks the NY web team to make some changes I think...
<nigelb> cprofitt: after action?
<YoBoY> the possibility to write a report after the event I think
<cprofitt> nigelb: yes, after the event -- write up a small 'report' on how things went... perhaps include a picture
<nigelb> technically, it should go into a blog post.
<cprofitt> in the current format we end up having to use loco for schedule, but wiki for after
<YoBoY> I don't think it's necessary now, but if we want to make team reports one day, this should be added at some point
<cprofitt> nigelb: technically?
<nigelb> cprofitt: well, we're having a blog roll kind of feature coming up
<cprofitt> I used to do scheduling and reporting via the team wiki... for permanence
<cprofitt> blog posts highlighted them, but fade off in to the sunset
<nigelb> ah, loco approval monitoring
<cjohnston> cprofitt: yes it is.. bzr branch lp:loco-directory :-P
<cprofitt> cjohnston: cool.
<mhall119> nigelb, daker, Ronnie: cjohnston and I talked about moving discussing of the various website dev projects into #ubuntu-website, anybody have an objection to that?
<cjohnston> mhall119: I'm waiting to hear from news
<cjohnston> newz
<cprofitt> mhall119: sounds like a good idea
<cprofitt> development there -- usage here?
<cprofitt> or both there?
<nigelb> mhall119: we could just do #ubuntu-webdev if they have an objection
<nigelb> cprofitt: well, there are some stuff that doesn't fall here, like summit
<mhall119> nigelb: we already have #ubuntu-website though
<nigelb> mhall119: true
<cprofitt> I agree.
<mhall119> cprofitt: we'll continue to hang out here to discuss usage and feature requests and stuff
<nigelb> mhall119: lets move right away
 * cprofitt nods
<mhall119> nigelb: slow down
<Ronnie> mhall119: #ubuntu-website is ok for me
<YoBoY> mhall119: why not, if you want to add more project it's a good idea to be able to talk to every developpers and help to know who do what (we already are doing that on my team)
<cprofitt> mhall119: cjohnston: I may have two developers interested in helping you guys... are you open to that?
<nigelb> cprofitt: YES!
<cprofitt> cool...
<nigelb> I can do an ascii yes, but I might get kicked ;)
<cprofitt> what framework are you guys working in... what languages?
<nigelb> cprofitt: django + python is almost all of what ubuntu community sites are
<nigelb> there is a few drupal around but thats not done by us
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> cool...
<cprofitt> I will talk to them and see if they are interested...
<daker> mhall119, sure ツ
<mhall119> cprofitt: definitely
<YoBoY> so what's the new channel ? -website ? -webdev ?
<coalwater> cprofitt, ok im here
<cprofitt> mhall119: nigelb" cjohnston: coalwater is one of the developers I was talking to you about 
<mhall119> hiya coalwater 
<coalwater> hi mhall119
<mhall119> YoBoY: it'll be -website as long as the folks there don't mind it
<cprofitt> coalwater: are you familiar with loco.ubuntu.com?
<coalwater> no, i only know it's about localization
<coalwater> that's all
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> it's about local community teams
<coalwater> hm
<coalwater> ok
<mhall119> it's a Django application that lists the various Ubuntu local community teams, and lets them plan events and meetings
<cprofitt> it also ties in with various other resources -- like Google Maps, and image hosting services
<coalwater> ok, that sounds fun lol
<mhall119> shuttle's going up
<cprofitt> yeah... it does
<cprofitt> mhall119: cool
<cprofitt> though I am sad that it is an end to an era
<mhall119> too cloudy to see from here though, gotta watch on TV
<coalwater> so cprofitt , i guess i should add Django to the list of my stuff im reading
<mhall119> there's a good 4-part tutorial online for Django
<mhall119> that's the best place to get started
<mhall119> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/intro/tutorial01/
<mhall119> cprofitt: not the end yet, there's one more launch
<coalwater> this is kinda close to app engine right?
<cprofitt> good to see it go well...
<cprofitt> I have not watched a launch since Challenger
<mhall119> coalwater: I've never used app engine, so I'm not sure
<coalwater> i havent either, but i think it's really close
<cprofitt> coalwater: if you want to help these guys out... and it interests you... yes
<cprofitt> the best part about Ubuntu Community stuff is that it is volunteer... so only do it if you LOVE it
<coalwater> i was planning to do python web stuff eventually, doesn't hurt to start a lil earlier lol
<mhall119> it's also very educational, we've all learned a lot by contributing
<coalwater> but i might be a lil pain in the beginning
<mhall119> everybody is ;)
<mhall119> heck, some of us still are
<coalwater> lol, ok, i guess u have +1 painful member lol
<cprofitt> I think there is a great deal of potential to learn stuff coalwater 
<cprofitt> glad it interests you
<coalwater> well, i'll get to help you, and i'll get to practice the python (which is my current goal), i guess it's good for both of us :P
<cprofitt> mhall119: is there a mailing list that coalwater should join?
<coalwater> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams is this ur launchpad team?
<nigelb> no
<nigelb> we technically use teams for commit access
<nigelb> so dont need to join anything
<nigelb> mhall119: do we have a "how to start"?
<nigelb> A generic one that is
<nigelb> coalwater: you can just do bzr branch lp:loco-directory and look at the readme inside to set it up
<YoBoY> This release the pack 50 french liveCD will cost 10€, who want some localized live CD ? :)
<coalwater> nigelb, https://launchpad.net/loco-directory ?
<dholbach> YoBoY, trying again to make French the language of choice for Ubuntu?
<YoBoY> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> thought so ;-)
<YoBoY> french rulez
<YoBoY> ;)
<nigelb> coalwater: yeah
<coalwater> ok
<dholbach> so what's "french rulez" in french? :-P
<nigelb> coalwater: also, later if you can let me know which bit you found troublesome as a starter to the project, that'd be great
<YoBoY> hum... it's "On est les meilleurs"
<YoBoY> :D
<nigelb> coalwater: then we can fix that bit for the new developers we might be able to entice into contributing
<coalwater> ok nigelb , i've branched it, when i go home i'll check , dunno if i'll be able to make a python website work or not though, we'll see lol
<nigelb> coalwater: Its fairly easy, though we're trying to make it easier, but that's on the wishlist for this cycle
<nigelb> coalwater: Again, like I said, if there is any difficulty and if we can improve something, please let us know :)
<coalwater> i've tried to make a simple file.py to work on a shared hosting before but i couldnt lol
<coalwater> o and about the team question it was just to join it :D
<nigelb> dont worry, there are people around to help you
<nigelb> there's me, m hall119, c johnston, d aker, and R onnie who all work on this and can hand-hold you
<coalwater> nigelb,  why Postgresql ?
<nigelb> coalwater: hrm, that's what its deployed on, but you don't have to install that for development
<coalwater> just wondering, i've never used it, i only use mysql
<mhall119> coalwater: for local development, it's easier to use sqlite
<mhall119> coalwater: you can set your database settings in local_settings.,py
<nigelb> coalwater: well, actually, postgres is pretty good as a db server. Canonical loves it apparently ;)
<coalwater> do i use the same sql syntax i use on mysql?
<nigelb> mostly, but not entirely
<nigelb> coalwater: Anyway, don't worry about it. We don't write queries at all.
<nigelb> We use Django's ORM for database stuff, so that your database backend can be almost anything
<coalwater> nigelb, , do u have any current to do lists?
<nigelb> we do, but its mostly big and assigned, let me see if there's a starter bug
<mhall119> nigelb: there should be some smaller things we discussed doing at UDS
<nigelb> mhall119: oh, let me look again
<mhall119> I thought there was anyway
<nigelb> mhall119: heh, this photo has been advertised as 'UDS blazer brigade' http://i.imgur.com/WjKky.jpg
<mhall119> maybe I was thinking of summit
<mhall119> ha ha, nice
<mhall119> I'm beginning to wonder of Emmet owns clothes with color
<nigelb> if you ask him, I can tell you his reply right away
<nigelb> Black is a color
<nigelb> I'm fairly sure he'd say that
<nigelb> mhall119: How does bug 707614 sound?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707614 in loco-directory "wrong irc chat name when name contains a dot (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707614
<nigelb> it probably needs a new template filte though
<mhall119> nigelb: he probably would, but he'd be technically  wrong
<mhall119> which might be a first for him
<nigelb> mhall119: hrm, right. Regular expressions is not what I'd want someone new to write
<mhall119> nigelb: doesn't really need regex, a simple replace will work
<nigelb> mhall119: this makes me think we should really tag bugs easy or bitesize
<mhall119> but making a custom template filter might be too much at first
<mhall119> +1 for bitesize, we've used that in the past
<nigelb> how about bug 625302
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 625302 in loco-directory "would like to see who added events (affects: 2)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625302
<mhall119> db migration..
<mhall119> list teams by language might be the easiest
<coalwater> nigelb, i would take a look , but i need to know how things works first
<nigelb> coalwater: okay, in that case, first get it running
<nigelb> I'll try to see if I can be awake later on to walk you through it
<coalwater> what time zone are u at?
<nigelb> UTC + 530
<coalwater> hm
<nigelb> mhall119 is probably at a more time-zone fit location for you, and so is cjohnston 
<coalwater> lol
<coalwater> just a simple question, is http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/307/detail/ a link on a working sample of the directory?
<nigelb> coalwater: that is the production loco-directory
<coalwater> i see
<coalwater> seems nice lol
<coalwater> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ what are the colored and grayed icons ? what's the difference
<nigelb> coalwater: the colored are teams approved by the loco council, the other grayed once are not approved
<coalwater> ah, might put a small thing on the bottom as an indicator :P
<nigelb> Please file a bug :)
<nigelb> Its a very good idea to have that info
<coalwater> i just noticed that there's a note on hover , but yea a small indication on the bottom would help
<coalwater> or a bar on the top
<mhall119> coalwater: sounds like a good first item to work on too ;)
<coalwater> yea could be lol
<coalwater> kinda easy too, its just a tiny change in the view
<coalwater> brb for a bit
<mhall119> big things come in small patches ;)
<cjohnston> mhall119: its not nice to refer to me as a pain
<nigelb> cjohnston: but you are! ;) (j/k)
<nigelb> cjohnston: could you forward the photos you took of me at the party?
<charlie_barkin> elo
<nigelb> hi charlie_barkin 
<charlie_barkin> I have been a Ubuntu user since Lucid
<charlie_barkin> and I like the idea on unity
<nigelb> glad you like it :)
<charlie_barkin> It has been a wonderful experience since then. And I hope you guys there can cater to some of the photographers and videographers out there
<charlie_barkin> what i love about unity is it's easeness of use and makes photography and videography life much easier
<charlie_barkin> BTW I am from the Philippines.
<serfus> have you checked ubuntu studio?
<charlie_barkin> Yes I did, but I still stick on the main distro it self. and do a few software tweaks to get some programs I need. like gimp, kdenlive and gthumb
<charlie_barkin> the main distro is pretty stable
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> great to hear!
<YoBoY> lucky guy ^^"
<charlie_barkin> I ran on an intel atom desktop. with 2 gigs of ram and 320 gigs of hard drive space.
<charlie_barkin> and it's feels good
<charlie_barkin> people here in the philippines use mac as there primary video editing tools. but I prefer to use ubuntu because, I can get cheaper hardware and do video editing on a lighter phase
<charlie_barkin> and I cannot depend on windows cause is more virus prone than ubuntu.
<mhall119> nigelb: you mean the photos of you with the beer?
<nigelb> mhall119: I mean the photos where I appear to be having beer
<mhall119> :)
<nigelb> mhall119: *appear* ;)
<cjohnston> forward them to fb nigelb ?
<nigelb> cjohnston: No, just email them to ONLY me :)
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> somsone's Mom is on facebook
<nigelb> Yeah.
<cjohnston> mhall119: help me write a new type of license.. One where you are not allowed to modify however required to post to all social media
<nigelb> cjohnston: haha, what happened?
<nigelb> oh wait
<nigelb> Now I know.
<cjohnston> huh?
<mhall119> cjohnston: you mean CC-ND-FB?
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> hahaha
<toros> hi
<nigelb> hey toros 
<toros> hi nigelb 
<toros> how is the feedback regarding unity in your loco?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-17
<YoBoY> good morning
 * BigWhale opens one eye.
<BigWhale> Already? :>
<nigelb> morning
<BigWhale> Morning nigelb
<nigelb> I'll admit my sleep is still whacked out :(
<BigWhale> I sleep 4-5 hrs per night so it is always whacked... :/
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<dandandrums> .
<paultag> hey locoteams :)
<itnet7> :-)
<mhall119> hey paultags
<paultag> mhall119: howdy
<YoBoY> hi paultag 
<highvoltage> whoah it's true
<YoBoY> what's true ?
<paultag> highvoltage: duh, and or hellllo
<highvoltage> yo
<toros> hi paultag 
<paultag> heyya toros :)
<toros> hi everyone :)
<YoBoY> hi toros 
<YoBoY> who wants cherries ? :D http://yoboy.fr/images/2011-05-17-223421.jpg
<paultag> me me!
<toros> cherries \o/
 * toros loves cherries
 * YoBoY dcc send a basquet of cherries to paultag and toros 
<paultag> awww, thanks :)
 * toros accepted a basquet of cherries
<toros> YoBoY: thank you!
<dsathe> is it possible to open a local chapter of a loco team ?
<paultag> dsathe: sure :)
<paultag> I did it :)
<dsathe> like , i am from an engg institute , it is one of the countries premier engg colleges and is located away from any major loco team and is the hub of all such activities in the state
<dsathe> so if we start one there it will be beneficial not just to the college but every institute in the state
<paultag> for sure!
<dsathe> how do i go bout doing it ?
<dsathe> we have the basic support of our own campus LUG GTUG (google tech user group),etc got a repo server going , hold install fests etc
<paultag> dsathe: get in touch with the LoCo that you belong to (remember they cover huge area) and get them to OK the local chapter
<paultag> dsathe: we set something up for Ohio, USA like this that really really helped us get active again
<dsathe> now most of the people if not all use ubuntu and its usage is growing exponentially , I being the head of the LUG  thought it woyld be a great idea
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I think it's a super awesome idea too
<dsathe> oh forgot to mention i am from BITS Pilani Goa , so Mumbai is the closest LOCo
<dsathe> India 
<paultag> dsathe: aye, so you'd get in touch with someone from ubuntu-in and get the +1 to create the loco :)
<paultag> dsathe: sec
<paultag> nigelb: you here?
<cjohnston> I believe he just went to bed paultag 
<paultag> Dang
<paultag> thanks cjohnston 
<paultag> dsathe: let me find you their page
<dsathe> cool
<paultag> dsathe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IndianTeam
<paultag> dsathe: it looks like they already have a "fractured" setup, I'd just get their +1 and get rocking!
<paultag> dsathe: or stop by #ubuntu-in :)
<dsathe> Actually we have MSDN, IEEE , acm ,GTUG , and most other tech groups having their state wide HQ chapters on campus
<paultag> tuxmaniac, m4n1sh, geekosopher look to be admins 
<dsathe> i think we need one for ubuntu :)
<paultag> dsathe: :)
<paultag> dsathe: give any one of those fine folks a ping and I'm sure you can work out something totally official
<dsathe> :)
<paultag> dsathe: cool?
<dsathe> yep
<paultag> awesome
<dsathe> joined ubuntu-in
<paultag> :) great
<dsathe> guess everyone here is asleep will catch them sometime 2moro ;)
<paultag> :)
<highvoltage> my word this channel has lots of smiley faces
<paultag> highvoltage: I overuse them. I have a theory on smily faces 
<paultag> I treat them like ACK packets, but with emotions. You can :( (ACK,THATSUCKS), :| (ACK,ERM-WAT), and :) (ACK,GREAT)
<highvoltage> there's actually an RFC for that
<paultag> highvoltage: wait, really?
<highvoltage> http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5841
<paultag> oh yes yes :)
<mhall119> If you can think of it, there's an RFC for it
<mhall119> rule 32
<paultag> this was a google april 1st joke :)
<paultag> mhall119: hahaha, so true
<highvoltage> don't mess with angry packets!
<mhall119> does the RFC let you send emails using nothing but angry packets?
<paultag> I really really really hope so
<paultag> Healthy packets are happy packets you could say.
<paultag> I love that RFC
 * highvoltage doesn't like angry packets (retransmitting packets means that my connection gets slower)
<paultag> No loss, low-latency packets also makes for happy users. So the packet would be reflecting the end-user experience.
<paultag> Any packet that is carrying a text joke SHOULD be marked as 'amused'.
<toros> good night!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-18
<nigelb> paultag: delayed pong
<paultag> nigelb: don't sweat it, all taken care of
<nigelb> paultag: :)
<paultag> nigelb: we had someone looking to help with the -in loco
<paultag> nigelb: all good now, good to go :)
<paultag> nigelb: 'moin :)
 * nigelb yawns
<paultag> nigelb: I'm working to try to clean up syn :)
<paultag> I have a really cool idea that is actually pretty smart
<nigelb> paultag: nice :)
<paultag> I'll have 3-4 implementations of critical features in different ways, and you can choose which one it uses. I'm calling it the playbook
<paultag> nigelb: ^
<nigelb> paultag: NICE
<paultag> so if the recursive solution runs out of RAM, you can switch to play xyz which does it in low-memory
<paultag> each will be good at one thing :)
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Oneiric/17103699_kzzLF6/1/1296058796_HdrLgVm#1296264271_KPdNsjq
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<toros> hi
<toros> re
<Arun_> hi
<Arun_> I need a help
<Arun_> Can anybody help me to install ubuntu alongside my current OS??
<head_victim> Arun_: I would first look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot and then if you have further questions ask in a support channel like #ubuntu
<Arun_> I tried to install. but to create a new partition for ubuntu, I need to repartition my hard drive. If I do so, my recovery drive will be lost
<head_victim> That page has information for manually partitioning the installation which would allow you to not touch your recovery drive.
<Arun_> Thanks bro
 * AlanBell waves about for a local friendly admin or loco-council peep
<paultag> oh hai
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aloha 
<paultag> what's up
<czajkowski> there is a difference in admin and council so sup
<AlanBell> I am not the team owner so didn't get subscribed to the bug for reapproval
<paultag> AlanBell: ubuntu-uk, aye?
<AlanBell> yup
<paultag> one moment, let me see what went wrong
<czajkowski> paultag: team contact team owner team lead issue 
<paultag> AlanBell: Michael Wood is subscribed
<paultag> AlanBell: let me get you on there too
<AlanBell> cool
<czajkowski> hmm ask popey also 
<czajkowski> shouldnt it just be team contact/lead getting it 
<czajkowski> not owners
<czajkowski> or we're going to end up in a pile of mess
<paultag> AlanBell: all set, bug 784663
<ubot4> paultag: Bug 784663 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/784663 is private
<AlanBell> thanks
<paultag> AlanBell: cheers :)
<AlanBell> popey can see it anyway
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah I mentioned that in the mail and told them to just ask the LP owner. Since it's in the LP system, it's actually not worst case
<paultag> AlanBell: +1 to that
<czajkowski> paultag: it's a rare issue I suspect... but reason a few teams could slip through 
<paultag> czajkowski: in the morning I'll go through and try to track down teams in that situation
<paultag> czajkowski: I'll just go through the LD and pull up contact lists.
<czajkowski> paultag: so locolint pulls what from where 
<paultag> czajkowski: locolit only uses LP
<paultag> czajkowski: it files a bug, and subscribes the team owner on LP
<czajkowski> hmm ok
<popey> hello hello hello
<popey> what's all this then
<czajkowski> 18:41 < AlanBell> I am not the team owner so didn't get subscribed to the bug  for reapproval
<czajkowski> 18:41 < paultag> AlanBell: ubuntu-uk, aye?
<czajkowski> 18:41 < AlanBell> yup
<czajkowski> 18:42 < paultag> one moment, let me see what went wrong
<czajkowski> 18:42 < czajkowski> paultag: team contact team owner team lead issue 
<czajkowski> 18:42 < paultag> AlanBell: Michael Wood is subscribed
<czajkowski> k
<pleia2> are all the teams familiar with the reapproval process? the lp bug doesn't actually tell you what it's about
<pleia2> and is the approval application and update to the original approval app, or a new one altogether?
<paultag> pleia2: we don't mind, either ways works. And you're right, we should blog a bit more about how the process works
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<pleia2> and not everyone reads the planet, so I'd suggest linking to some documentation in the LP bug itself
<paultag> pleia2: I agree totally, as well as another mail to the contacts
<paultag> we might have a wiki page, speaking of
<pleia2> probably :) I didn't poke around to look for one
<paultag> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval <-- I'll update this and link
<paultag> thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> cool, thanks :)
<paultag> no problem
<mhall119> oh sweet, double-tapping Super+[1-9] will scale out just those windows
 * mhall119 finds another reason to like Unity
<czajkowski> paultag: pleia2 no a new application 
<czajkowski> marked re application 
<czajkowski> that way flks can trace history of team 
<paultag> OK, I updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval to include O-series
<paultag> I'll post that on the reports and update locolint to do that automagically
<popey> so everyone will get bugspam with that link in? :)
<popey> ACE!
<popey> </sarcasm>
<popey> ^^^^^ for the people with defective sarcasm detectors
<paultag> Oh chrud :)
<czajkowski> I've just removed the point of contact bit 
<czajkowski> god damnit 
<czajkowski> internal wiki server error 
<czajkowski> again 
<paultag> OK, sorry for the mail :)
<paultag> I think
<paultag> not sure if updating description mails or not
<paultag> Oh yep, there it is
<cjohnston> paultag, czajkowski, itnet7, what is going to be done about getting team names consistant
<czajkowski> cjohnston: baby steps 
<czajkowski> cjohnston: it's on a to do list 
<czajkowski> cjohnston: it's clearly a pet peve for you
<czajkowski> but also a contentious issue
<cjohnston> it makes LD look bad
<cjohnston> and hard to read
<YoBoY> cjohnston: can we just put Country (team names, ...) in the team list ? this way the list never change on team name changes
<cjohnston> I don't understand
<YoBoY> the team is organised by continent, right ?
<YoBoY> (team list)
<cjohnston> yes
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I'm not arguing about this again with you :) you know how I feel about it, but its a case of getting teams to change their display name 
<cjohnston> czajkowski: make it a requirement for reapproval. done
<YoBoY> we could orginse it by continent and country
<czajkowski> cjohnston: majority of the offenders are the usa teams 
<czajkowski> cjohnston: again not as simple as thta 
<YoBoY> and display the country names
<czajkowski> cjohnston: add it to our agenda item for discussion 
<cjohnston> YoBoY: by your own admission, your own team is not limited to a country but a language, so how would that work
<czajkowski> see 
<mhall119> YoBoY: so which country/continent should we put ubuntu-fr in?
<czajkowski> this is why this is a topic for meeting 
<YoBoY> and to see wich team is on the country we add the names in parenthesis
<czajkowski> not just in here 
<czajkowski> *sigh*
<mhall119> personally, I don't think it makes LD look bad
<YoBoY> cjohnston: yes and i'm really not abusing of that on the loco directory, I only declared Franche
<YoBoY> France
<AlanBell> why would anyone ever care what someone else's loco team name was?
<cjohnston> I think it makes LD hard to read
<YoBoY> mEurope > France
<cjohnston> AlanBell: uniformity
<YoBoY> mhall119:  Europe > France
<mhall119> YoBoY: +1
<mhall119> :)
<YoBoY> I always said, our events, real ones, are on France
<mhall119> I think once we add more active content, the team list format won't matter as much
<cjohnston> YoBoY: then reaname your team to France.. If I'm looking for a team for France, or Paris, I'd never think to look for -fr
<YoBoY> our online activities it's different, they are langage based
<YoBoY> if you want I can ask to have ubuntu-paris ubuntu-lyon ubuntu-dijon approved loco teams :)
<AlanBell> most of them are ubuntu-CC so I would expect france to be -fr
<mhall119> cjohnston: is anybody actually having a problem finding a loco team because of the name formatting?
<AlanBell> but I really don't care what france is doing, nobody in the UK will be looking for the -fr loco team
<cjohnston> mhall119: I don't know
<YoBoY> mhall119: btw, if you open google in a french, and search ubuntu, you find ubuntu-fr.org 
<cjohnston> YoBoY: theres nothing wrong with that.. we have a chicago team
<mhall119> YoBoY: if you search for either "french" or "france" in LD, you should get the -fr team too
<YoBoY> yes
<mhall119> ok, gotta pick up kids, bbl
<paultag> cjohnston: we need to clean up display names and URLs IMHO
<cjohnston> If you look at the teams list, there are two sets of alphabetical teams.. one that starts with ubuntu, and one that doesnt
<mhall119> paultag: you know where to submit patches ;)
<cjohnston> paultag: +3
<cjohnston> wait.. are you talking about in loco directory or the teams doing it in LP paultag 
<AlanBell> personally I think the map at the front adds very little value as it just takes you to an anchor tag on a big list
<AlanBell> clicking europe should zoom in to a europe map, clicking france should take me to the french team page
<AlanBell> yes, that is hard to do when people set up city sized loco teams
<YoBoY> +1
<YoBoY> it's why we don't do that and keep our "city teams" for us ^^
<AlanBell> what I really want it to do is when I am logged in, it knows who I am, it knows what team I am in, it should just show me that
<AlanBell> unless I go looking for other teams I don't really want to see them
<cjohnston> AlanBell: thats already been discussed.. 
<cjohnston> AlanBell: thats already in the code
<YoBoY> we are moving to make this site the LoCo portal, so what's someone reaching the loco directory could search and how he came in the site in the first place ? this is for me the first question we have to answer
<cjohnston> People seem to want it to be a portal, yes.. i dont understand the rest of your question
<YoBoY> cjohnston: first one : How a person can go to the loco directory ? google ? ubuntu.com ? other links ?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> to all
<paultag> cjohnston: in LP
<YoBoY> have you some keyword to test how google find the loco directory ?
<cjohnston> paultag: +3
<cjohnston> you mean in the code?
<cjohnston> YoBoY: ^
<YoBoY> no
<YoBoY> go to google.com and try some words like "event ubuntu florida" to see if google give you a link to the LD
<cjohnston> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+florida+event #1 and #3 are LD
<YoBoY> (you sure are logged in ^^")
<YoBoY> but right, in your case this is working
<YoBoY> not working so fine in google.fr
<cjohnston> ok
<YoBoY> and I think it's not working for lot of other countries too
<toros> re
<cjohnston> ok.. so you want seo
<YoBoY> don't know ... it's just it feels like this great portal can miss its public sometimes
<cjohnston> well.. I'm not really an SEO person, so maybe you could try to find someone to help oout with that?
<YoBoY> perhaps, i'll ask
<YoBoY> for the second part of my question, someone who have found the LD, what is searching ? help ? event ? support ? chat ? ...
<cjohnston> dont know
<cjohnston> do you mean searching opn google or searching on loco directoy
<cjohnston> currently we have no way of obtaining stats
<cjohnston> we are working with is
<cjohnston> to get stats
<YoBoY> searching on loco directory
<mhall119> AlanBell: I think Ronnie or daker_ has a patch to add a "My Teams" link to the top-most nav bar
<YoBoY> but sorry, too much questions in my head, I really need to learn python and django, it's on top of my todo list for this summer :)
<Ronnie> AlanBell, mhall119. yes thats me: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/my-teams
<Ronnie> for the loco teamlist, we should do an IP location search http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup and browser language check. and see what loco's apply to that user and put them in front of the list
<marcus> i guess it's time for us (the swiss team) for re-approval. but i am not sure where to find the mentioned lp bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bugs?field.tag=reapproval gives no result for me
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-19
<MagicFab> Hi all
<MagicFab> can someone point me to the LoCo reapprovals bug ?
<MagicFab> Don't have access to my email right now and czajkowski didn't link the bug in her post.
<dholbach> good morning
<toros> hi
<YoBoY> Ubuntu on the "France 3" french TV, this sunday, at 10PM, don't miss it :D
<YoBoY> hi everyone :)
<toros> hi YoBoY 
<head_victim> Any twitter users here? I'm chasing down the best way to set an account up for a loco but have no idea about twitter myself. If I just create an account with the team name and then share the password with people we want to be able to tweet from it? Or is there a better way?
<daker> head_victim, that's the only way (share the password with the others)
<head_victim> daker: no problems, I just have NO idea about social media and want to set it up right from the start rather than doing it wrong and then having to redo it later
<nigelb> hrm, seems like there should be an alternative...
<czajkowski> head_victim: it's how the irish team works
<czajkowski> 3-4 people have the ac detais 
<czajkowski> *details 
<czajkowski> that way we know what is sent and not spammed either 
<head_victim> czajkowski: thanks, it's different to how the group had set up the facebook and identica accounts is all so I wanted to check. I'm very much a novice when it comes to social media.
<czajkowski> we post to identi.ca and that goes to our twitter stream 
<czajkowski> 3-4 ppl who do the events have access 
<head_victim> Yeah I need to talk to someone to see how that works
<czajkowski> either create the event or post about a meeting 
<czajkowski> head_victim: it's a setting in identi.ca
<head_victim> Yep I've put out a call for some help with a few things and people are putting up their hands which is good.
<head_victim> Ah ok, so not really all that difficult.
<czajkowski> head_victim: no it's a tick the button setting 
<head_victim> In preferences, what is best to tick "auto send notices to twitter", "send local # replies to twitter" and/or "subscribe to my twitter friends here" ?
<czajkowski> head_victim: all depends on your followers tbh 
<czajkowski> I think we get all replied and suscrbie friend here 
<czajkowski> not sure what local is about 
<head_victim> No worries, thanks for your help though. It's taking a while to lock down the accounts to what I'd consider acceptable (I'm actually pretty much a conscientious objector to social media for privacy reasons but giving it a go just to see how it goes for the loco).
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-20
<maqtanim> Hi! Does anyone know how to approve a LoCo team?
<coalwater> hi maqtanim , and no i don't im not really a member here, at least for now
<coalwater> it's not in the wiki?
<maqtanim> I didn't find it there
<maqtanim> or may be I've missed that :(
<coalwater> maqtanim, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Becoming%20an%20Approved%20Team
<maqtanim> Thanks coalwater , I did not see that one... I am reading that right now
<coalwater> np, good luck :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<coalwater> morning YoBoY 
<dholbach> good morning
<coalwater> morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hi coalwater
<coalwater> hi :)
<BigWhale> Good morning.. for one last time ...
<BigWhale> It's been nice knowing you people! *hugs*
<YoBoY> ??? what's appen BigWhale ? :(
<nigelb> BigWhale: Why the one last time?
<BigWhale> Tomorrow is the end of the world? ;>
<YoBoY> no, it's in 2012, not this year
<BigWhale> no no.. the latest hype is May 21st 2011
<daker> I got a spam (some kind of invitation) on the mailing list
<mhall119> no no no, everybody knows the end of time is in 2038
<highvoltage> mhall119: not if you use 64bit dates :)
<coalwater> lol, i like that
<daker> and here we go another spam :/
<daker> LinkedIn invitation 
<YoBoY> daker: on which list do you receive that crap ?
<daker> loco-contacts
<daker> YoBoY, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2011-May/005329.html
<daker> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2011-May/005330.html
<YoBoY> ha ok, received too
<YoBoY> strange mails...
<YoBoY> but the first one was blocked on my spam box ^^"
<daker> yes the first one was blocked but the second one not
<YoBoY> the second seems a reply, it's why is not blocked
<daker> yes
<pleia2> loco directory people, did I do something wrong with flickr? "You don't have permission to view this pool"
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<pleia2> it's all public
<pleia2> (I can submit a bug, just not sure if I'm doing something wrong)
<YoBoY> i can see the same message, can you give me the link to the flicker feed ?
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntu-us-ca
<pleia2> oh, I put in the flickr name not the thing from idgettr
<nigelb> pleia2: looking.
<pleia2> it works now, sorry :)
<pleia2> that's confusing though
<YoBoY> flikr problem for sure
<nigelb> pleia2: for future reference, we moved the web dev stuff to -website :)
<pleia2> nigelb: oh, sorry :)
<nigelb> pleia2: nah, we didn't do any formal announce.  We just decided to move our stuff there so as not to pollute here with web development stuff :)
<YoBoY> nigelb: you already moved ? :O it was not just talking about it?
<nigelb> YoBoY: we've taken all our discussions there instead of here.  We'll all still hang out here though.
<YoBoY> yes but who will defend the french "not like the others" loco team ? :D
<daker> pleia2, i don't see any message and i see 14 pictures
<pleia2> daker: yes, I fixed it it
<pleia2> -it
<daker> ok 
<nigelb> YoBoY: hahah
<YoBoY> what ? :)
<YoBoY> hey I already make a proposition to improve all websites on this new chan :)
<nigelb> YoBoY: "yes but who will defend the french "not like the others" loco team ? :D"
<mhall119> pleia2: still need help?
<pleia2> mhall119: nope, sorted
<mhall119> awesome
<pleia2> was just confused about what the flickr id was :)
<pleia2> it's not your flickr login id, it's the idgettr id
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-21
<mhall119> yeah, flickr is kind of weird that way
<duanedeisgn> 5/5
<YoBoY> good morning
 * BigWhale wiggles his fluke.
<snap-l> Quick question about the locoteams site: There's a bug in the iCal feed for events, where the event isn't getting offset by the proper time zone.
<snap-l> I.e.: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/962/detail/
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/962/detail/ical/
<snap-l> Is there a preferred location to report this bug?
<YoBoY> snap-l: hi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+filebug
<cjohnston> look at the link at the bottom of the loco directory
<cjohnston> sorry.. it isnt there yet.. what YoBoY said
<snap-l> Thanks. :)
<YoBoY> cjohnston: it's in http://loco.ubuntu.com/about/ ;)
<cjohnston> YoBoY: if you look at the footer of summit, that's coming to LD.. eventually
<snap-l> Thanks!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-05-22
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, Hi man
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, wassp u there ?
<YoBoY> good morning
<Ronnie> hi TrickyJ, im great
<Ronnie> i have since friday a job. can start on monday
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, sounds great Ronnie long time no see hu..
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, u are holding new job ??
<Ronnie> yes, for 4 days a week as a webdeveloper
<Ronnie> i didnt even finished my chemistry study yet, so next weeks will be busy
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, Sounds great :) Congrats 
<YoBoY> +1 :)
<Ronnie> the disadvantage is that i have less time for loco directory :(
<YoBoY> work first, ld don't pay the food ;)
<TrickyJ> I can understand man..
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, bye man
<nigelb> Ronnie: hey
<Ronnie> hey nigelb
<nigelb> Ronnie: need some help with the flickr-jquery plugin, you got a minute?
<Ronnie> i have 2 if you want :P
<nigelb> I'm trying to get the title to say "image title by photographer"
<nigelb> so, right now we just say the title for the loco directory flickr images
<nigelb> "technically" we're supposed to attribute the pictures
<nigelb> Ronnie: I'm fairly sure this plugin was written by you ^-^ :)
<Ronnie> im looking into the code now. and yes its written by me
<nigelb> heh :)
<Ronnie> nigelb: have a look at line 40 and 43 of the flickr script
<Ronnie> rPhoto is the json returned from flicker (which should contain the attribution)
<nigelb> Ronnie: Well, it does, but it has the idgettr.
<nigelb> So our option is to use that and query flickr again to get the real name for that id
<nigelb> (that's where I'm stuck)
<nigelb> The calls are being made alright in my code, but it doesn't work because of when the calls are being made.
<Ronnie> hmm, can you already give a diff of what you made?
<nigelb> Disclaimer: I write hacky JS :D
<nigelb> Ronnie: http://pastebin.ca/2066791
<nigelb> oh, you have to get phototitle assigned.  I guess I deleted that line at some point in frustration :p
<nigelb> "phototitle = rPhoto.title + ' by ' + realnameof;"
<Ronnie> nigelb: do you have firebug?
<nigelb> Ronnie: yes, I do. I would never write JS without firebug :)
<Ronnie> nigelb: i think you need to add a context to the request: http://api.jquery.com/jQuery.ajax/#jQuery-ajax-settings
 * nigelb looks
<Ronnie> the context should be the link DOM element
<Ronnie> so you cant use the getJSON, but you have to write $.ajax()
<nigelb> ah.
<Ronnie> i see no other option at the moment
<nigelb> ugh, I hate JS :/
<Ronnie> nigelb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQVTIJBZook
<Ronnie> JavaScript: The Good Parts   
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Ronnie: I used to write JS until like 4 months ago.  Totally out of touch now :(
<Ronnie> the movie (and other examples of douglas crockford) made me write better javascript, and learned to like it. before i hated js too
<nigelb> okay, I'm about to destroy my keyboard in frustration.
<nigelb> I'll just postpone this for later.
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/05/22/how-natty-cds-are-distributed-in-the-ubuntu-ie-loco/
<Ronnie> nigelb: if you need any help, just ping me
<nigelb> Ronnie: I'm going through that video
<AlanBell> czajkowski: some teams have CDs already??
<pleia2> the california cds arrived while I was still at uds
<pleia2> on the 12th
<AlanBell> I heard nothing
<czajkowski> AlanBell: yeah a week after release is now standard 
<czajkowski> AlanBell: you did request them right?
<AlanBell> I had no clue they had gone out
<AlanBell> and yes, I did request them
<czajkowski> as soon as it's released they go to print 
<AlanBell> huh
<czajkowski> shiped out now in a week 
<czajkowski> rare it's over 2 tbh 
<czajkowski> unless there are some issues with counteries which we do get from time to time 
<AlanBell> yeah, well I don't think that applies
<czajkowski> indeed....
<AlanBell> Daviey: you haven't got them have you?
 * AlanBell is mildly annoyed
<czajkowski> pleia2: nice comment 
<czajkowski> AlanBell: wwhy
<AlanBell> that the way I found out the CDs had gone out was a post detailing what another team had already done with theirs
<AlanBell> tghere was no email to loco contacts or something saying the CDs had been pressed and were being dispatched
<AlanBell> would have followed up weeks ago if I had any idea
<czajkowski> AlanBell: there never is
<czajkowski> there was the mail sent out before saying send in requests
<AlanBell> yeah, I was waiting patiently
<AlanBell> and I did get the request in
<czajkowski> yeah but there is never a mail saying they are p[rinted and going out
<czajkowski> i dont want to make work for people behind shippit either 
<AlanBell> I didn't even see anyone saying "yay our CDs have arrived"
<czajkowski> some people don't....
<czajkowski> shrugs
<AlanBell> gah, so what is the procedure for ordering CDs?
<AlanBell> in the /topic there is stuff about sending an email
<AlanBell> I didn't do that
<AlanBell> https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<AlanBell> that is what I did
<AlanBell> did anyone else here fill out the form and not send the email and get the CDs?
<czajkowski> the form was the new way to go as far as i know
<AlanBell> just sent a mail to info@shipit.ubuntu.com to find out what is up
<czajkowski> okie dokie 
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds needs some love
<AlanBell> mentions Maverick and doesn't link to the web form at all
<AlanBell> and I have a sneaking suspicion that the teams that got CDs are the ones that failed to notice the updated procedure and web form
<czajkowski> AlanBell: the webform as far as I know is the new wya forward and which was why we mailed loco contacts
<czajkowski> but talking with canonical folks this week and will follow up on it 
<czajkowski> the web form was the way we communicated it via the ml and blog 
<czajkowski> twitter/identit.ca 
<AlanBell> did ie use the web form or send an email?
<czajkowski> let me go and see 
<czajkowski> I'm not the team contact 
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds is linked in the /topic btw
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ok it was the old way and we did tell people the form was the way to go 
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: Welcome to the Ubuntu LoCo project! Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams | Approved Teams: Get your CDs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds |Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com |Need a forum? http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: Welcome to the Ubuntu LoCo project! Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams | Approved Teams: Get your CDs https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/ |Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com |Need a forum? http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum
<czajkowski> AlanBell: we did it via the web 
<LinuxGNDU> hi everyone
<czajkowski> LinuxGNDU: Aloha
<serfus> i'm actually having problems with the CD's... they want me to pay about 85 $ to get them
<LinuxGNDU> I am a student of Guru Nanak Dev University, Amritsar, India. I have started a Linux Group in which my colleagues and myself are trying to spread awareness about LINUX among the students. We help them in all ways possible, from installation of the OS to normal day to day tasks to be performed using LINUX. We at The Linux Group would like you to hold a technical workshop/seminar about UBUNTU and the latest and upcoming te
<AlanBell> czajkowski: ok, thanks
<czajkowski> serfus: yes this happens to some teams 
<czajkowski> serfus: are you israel ?
<serfus> czajkowski, yup
<czajkowski> serfus: they have paid it in the past I thought the price was a lot lower 
<LinuxGNDU> it would be great it anyone here could help regarding this
<LinuxGNDU> *if
<AlanBell> !in | LinuxGNDU 
<ubot4> LinuxGNDU: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<czajkowski> serfus: you need to contact shippit and explain it to them and maybe make a note this has happened in the past 
<serfus> czajkowski, yes, i remember it happen in the past
<LinuxGNDU> thanks AlanBell
<czajkowski> serfus: mail and explain and I know they've done it in the past but the price keeps increasing..
<serfus> i'll do that
<serfus> czajkowski, so it's still shipit?
<czajkowski> yes shippit still deal with it 
<czajkowski> there is nothing the council can do 
<serfus> ya i know.. i'll try to handle it myself, if i can't i'll send shipit a mail
<czajkowski> serfus: tbh I'd mail shippit first 
<czajkowski> they deal with it there
<czajkowski> and sort it out 
<czajkowski> past experience 
<laoshi_> hola! am I to understand that all of us who used the web-form are not getting any cd's?
<serfus> czajkowski, okay, thanks
<czajkowski> serfus: no problem 
<czajkowski> laoshi_: no..........
<czajkowski> *sigh*
<czajkowski> laoshi_: not sure how you came to that conclusion at all 
<AlanBell> laoshi_: that was just a theory I was testing, but the Irish loco used the form and got the CDs
<laoshi_> by reading through the latest talk - we used the webform and have not got any cd's yet.
<czajkowski> yet..
<czajkowski> pleases be patient 
<AlanBell> laoshi_: what loco?
<laoshi_> will be!
<laoshi_> danish
<serfus> we in Israel used the form and got the CD's
<laoshi_> ok - I'll sit on my hands for a while
<czajkowski> I've just sent a mail to canonical and will have an update 
<czajkowski> and will post to list if there is any news
<laoshi_> thx
<czajkowski> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-15
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> toi la nguoi vietnam
<locodir-user> co ai la vietnam khong?
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<head_victim> So when is it worth sending an email about a loco's CDs from the release order?
<head_victim> I saw a bunch of people on the ML have already received theirs a week or two ago.
<czajkowski> head_victim: can drop a mail to info@shipit address that has been on the list 
<czajkowski> and ask them about it 
<locodir-user> во
<locodir-user> есть тут кто?
<locodir-user> ребятки
<locodir-user> аауууу
<head_victim> czajkowski: done, cheers. I always feel a little odd hassling people about free stuff. I need to get over that.
<czajkowski> np
<QuilmEs> ola
<I-user> I am I, i know about ubuntu cloud, and i need 
<I-user> to learn python
<jin799z> hey there 
<jin799z> any1 from leicester uk
<jin799z> hello ?
<jin799z> I have a computer which is old P3 I think but when I swtich it on 
<jin799z> it does not even come to bios page
<jin799z> but the computer does nt bleep or anything and seems as if its running smoothly but the monitor is not showing anything
<jin799z> can anyone help ?
<Alexis_> Hola a todos
<Alexis_> alguno de ustedes sabe cómo hacer para que un LoCo sea aprobado???
<Alexis_> Is anybody there?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-16
<oam82> hola a todos 
<ButterflyOfFire> Hello ! We would like to know why some non approuved team domain names are redirected to the website of "Nina Ulrich ?!" ... such as the domain related to our LoCo team ubuntu-dz (Algeria), and so on ... ubuntu-in, ubuntu-gu etc ?
<ButterflyOfFire> check : http://www.ubuntu-dz.org
<YoBoY> ButterflyOfFire: have you asked on #ubuntu-eu ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Tout de suite YoBoY, je vais voir ça
<Daskreech> Hello 
<Daskreech> as I understand it this is where conference showcases are organized?
<SergioMeneses> Daskreech, the conferences are organize in #ubuntu-classroom https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<Daskreech> SergioMeneses: Hmm?  I'm attending a conference and would like to see if Canonical would like media etc there to represent them
<SergioMeneses> Daskreech, sorry but I don't know what to say about it, though in #ubuntu.community-team can help you
<pleia2> Daskreech: might want to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, hello! thanks for help
<pleia2> hi there SergioMeneses :)
<Daskreech> pleia2: The impression I get from that is the locoteams is where you should seek hepl
<Daskreech> help
<pleia2> Daskreech: loco teams do a lot of things, translations, local support, talks and booths at events and conferences
<Daskreech> rihgt I'm manning a booth at SE Linux fest and wanted to know if Canonical would like to have us showcase Kubuntu there
<pleia2> for kubuntu you probably want to talk to their new commercial sponsor, Blue Systems
<pleia2> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-to-be-sponsored-by-blue-systems
<pleia2> (canonical doesn't ship CDs or pay a developer for kubuntu anymore, blue systems does)
<pleia2> but really, I'd go directly to the Kubuntu folks for direction on that :)
<Daskreech> Ah but doesn't canoniacl hold the trademark on it? So I would still need to clear it with them?
<pleia2> the trademark policy is pretty clear in allowing for non-commercial promotion http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Daskreech> all right I'll clear it with Kubuntu once they are available
<pleia2> I'm sure they'd be happy to be promoted at a conference, might even get some volunteers to help you out
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> We shall see. It's pretty late in the game
<JanC> I'd suggest you keep your audience in mind; if there are going to be a lot of new (potential) linux users, probably better keep it to Ubuntu Desktop and not confuse them with 15 versions  ;)
<JanC> if this is ene event wist mostly existing users, then it makes sense to show Ubuntu variants & derivatives
<JanC> *an event with*
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-17
<Daskreech> JanC: Not being confusing. I'm Manning a KDE booth so it's just showcasing Kubuntu
<Daskreech> JanC: having said that it is called Linux fest :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<leoquant> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is cprofitt, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> leoquant: on a call if urgent drop us a mail and we'll get to it soon 
<leoquant> ok
<czajkowski> hmm need to get the factoid fixed also 
<czajkowski> huats: should be pinged also 
<leoquant> ツ that would not be a problem to fix
<YoBoY> i'm sure he prefers this way when he's not pinged :D
<Ekushey> where can i check the chat logs of loco team channels?
<Ekushey> the old URL is no longer working
<mhall119> Ekushey: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/17/
<mhall119> changing the date in the URL as needed
<Ekushey> ah, thanks mhall119!
<mhall119> np
<BigWhale> Slovenian LoCo team is having a google hangout, talking about all sorts of things. Yay!
<CrazyLemon> yay..and you are missing it :P
<BigWhale> ... however, my modem goes into a frenzy if I enter the hangout and I have to unplug it, so I have no idea what they're talking about ...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-18
<huats> hehe :)
<locodir-user> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-05-19
<ButterflyOfFire> To !lococouncil, you recieved an email from oix complaining about the absence of ubuntu-dz LoCo admins. The problem is presently solved and OiX is promoted admin of ubuntu-dz LoCo to help us moving forward applying for approval and organising ourselfs to spread Ubuntu in Algeria. A GNU/Linux Install Party will take place in the university USTHB (Algiers) on June 2nd 2012 and ubuntu-dz will participate :) http://loco.ubuntu
<ButterflyOfFire> .com/teams/ubuntu-dz
<ButterflyOfFire> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is cprofitt, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ButterflyOfFire> The missed link : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dz
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-13
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-14
<dholbach> good morning
<rasha666> Hi guys, I need ur help. Our community is running low and it has less and less active members. I want to change it, by any means. Any suggestion will be great :)
<czajkowski> rasha666: hey there what community ?
<rasha666> czajkowski, LoCo Montenegro, we have about 20-30 active members, and we work harder and harder but we don't get new members, and there is no more active.. all is quiet
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> it can be hard alright 
<czajkowski> rasha666: d you have an email address I can mail you with some ideas 
<czajkowski> and bring in the rest of  the loco council folks 
<czajkowski> rasha666: got another address it keeps failing to that for some unknown reaso 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-05-17
<locodir-user> bonsoir,
<locodir-user> j'ai un gros soucis si quelqun peut me venir en aide
<locodir-user> il n'y a personne ?
<locodir-user> hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-12
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> !ru
<belkinsa> ;ru
<belkinsa> #ru
<belkinsa> Oh, the bot is not there
<Gammakkleri> hola
<Gammakkleri> hi
<belkinsa> Hello, do you need help?
<belkinsa> !lococouncil
<belkinsa> The bot is missing.
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> madonn a
<locodir-user> regat6zos
<belkinsa> Hello, do you need help?
<locodir-user> yes
<belkinsa> Before you ask, if you have a support question regarding Ubuntu, please ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-es, if your English is weak.
<locodir-user> i wanna know how to modificate my grub2 in ubuntu, i try with grub customizer but now i delete windows 8 boot 
<locodir-user> and the backgroud is not working...
<belkinsa> This is a support question, please ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-es, if your English is weak.  This channel is for LoCo (Local Community) support.
<locodir-user> cammon help me
<belkinsa> I can't not.
<belkinsa> jo
<locodir-user> jaja
<locodir-user> gayer
<belkinsa> jose!
<jose> locodir-user: hola?
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<jose> thanks to you
<locodir-user> hahha
<locodir-user> ayuda jose
<jose> locodir-user: qué necesitas?
<jose> decir 'ayuda' 'ayuda' no me va a permitir ayudarte.
<belkinsa> jose, and the bot is down.
<jose> belkinsa: I noticed, reporting to the IRC team now.
<locodir-user> se me jodio el grub2 y ncesito poner windows 8 botteable d nuevo
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<locodir-user> intente jugar cn el grub customizer
<belkinsa> (I should of done the reporting myself...)
<jose> locodir-user: puedes ser un poco mas respetuoso con el lenguaje, por favor?
<locodir-user> claro 
<locodir-user> disculpenme
<jose> y el canal correcto para este tema es #ubuntu-es, puedes entrar poniendo "/j #ubuntu-es" (sin las comillas)
<jose> ahi podran ayudarte
<locodir-user> desde donde?=
<locodir-user> ?
<locodir-user> entro?
<jose> aqui
<jose> donde escribes pon eso que te dije
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-13
<dholbach> good morning
<shashuto1112> Hi. I need a little help with the 32 bit version of Ubuntu  14.10 and vlc player compatibility.
<shashuto1112> sorry
<shashuto1112> 14.04
<belkinsa> Please ask in #ubuntu, that is our support channel.
<shashuto1112> Thanks but could you please help me with the link.
<belkinsa> please type in /join  #ubuntu to get to the channel
<belkinsa> ./join #ubuntu I mean
<shashuto1112> okay. Thanks
<locodir-user> hello
<belkinsa> Hello, do you need help.  But! If it's support for Ubuntu and it's favours please type in /join #ubuntu for the support channel.
<locodir-user> I don't need help.
<locodir-user> Excuse
<locodir-user> thanks
<belkinsa> locodir-user, not a problem.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-14
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> Hi new here looking for Ubuntu trainers in the Atlanta area to work with our Non profit. 
<belkinsa> Please ask your LoCo not here.  You can do it via mailing-list or via IRC channel of that team.
<locodir-user> Please contact if interested or can help in any way. ...   1lifefoundationinc@gmail.com
<locodir-user> OK thanks
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-15
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> Dobry den, chcel by som sa vas opytat na to, ze aky program by som si mal stiahnut, aby mi fungovalo video a podobne formaty.
<locodir-user> dakujem
<locodir-user> flashplayer sa mi neda nainstalovat.
<tsegat> hello
<tsegat> I need some pointers in managing an ubuntu mailing list
<belkinsa> !lococouncil
<belkinsa> ...Bot is still missing, jose.
<tsegat> As admin am I required to subscribe to the mailing list in order to use it?
<jose> belkinsa: it's a community-ran bot, I cannot do much about it than asking
<belkinsa> AH, I see and sorry.
<jose> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-05-16
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user_> hi there, i'm actually using ubuntu 12.04 LTS (spelled right...?), which is code-named precise pengolin or something like that.  i am glad to have left bill gates behind, but now have problems, as my external hdd is not detected when trying to read it in via usb (it is a fantec MR-SATA pro docking). Anyone ideas how to solve that problem?!? look- plugging in a digicam for example via usb DOES work...
<locodir-user_> sorry, will be away for about one hour soon...
<belkinsa> Please ask in #ubuntu (type in /j #ubuntu).  That channel is our support channel for Ubuntu related support.  This channel is for LoCo support.
<belkinsa> locodir-user_, ^^^
<locodir-user_> ok , will do so. thx alot
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> Jose, you think writing something about this channel is not the Ubuntu support channel can help?
<mhall119> belkinsa: file a bug against lp:loco-team-portal and we can get that text added to http://loco.ubuntu.com/irc/
<belkinsa> I shall.
<mhall119> thanks
<belkinsa> mhall119, done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/1320270
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-11
<raghu> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> morning dholbach  and others
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<wxl> PabloRubianes: i'm officially a council member now, so i was hoping you or someone else might be able to share what other channels and mailing lists i might need to join as well as when regular meeting times are
<Kilos> wxl  congrats
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-12
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach  
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> hello MooDoo  
<MooDoo> howdy kilos, how are you on this fine [well here in the uk] morning
<Kilos> im good ty, we are entering winter so apart from cold every day is sunny. 
<MooDoo> ah keep wrapped up then
<Kilos> yeah ty
<Kilos> hi dpm  
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-13
<Kilos> morning everyone
<nhaines> Good morning!
<MooDoo> howdy all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  you well and ready for another day in paradise?
<Kilos> hi dholbach_  
<MooDoo> Kilos: yup thanks :D ssh'd into my server at home to run a backup script
<Kilos> :D
<dholbach_> hi Kilos
<dholbach> good morning
<wxl> i'm not sure i understand paul's question. mariam, for example, has a gpg on her launchpad account that has no expiration
<wxl> s/question/problem/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-14
<Kilos> morning all
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  :D
<MooDoo> :D
<Kilos> hi philipballew  toddc  genii  and whoever might be lurking
<philipballew> Kilos, hello there.
<philipballew> hope all is well
<Kilos> yeah great ty and there?
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee
<Kilos> yay my hero
 * Kilos washes all the mugs
<toddc> good morning all
<Kilos> hi toddc  TaeheeJang  
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: hi Kilos!
<TaeheeJang> long time no see. how have you been?
<TaeheeJang> toddc: hi toddc!
<Kilos> ive been busy but good ty TaeheeJang  and you?
<Kilos> TaeheeJang  just do hi name, no need for the nickname twice
<Kilos> how is your loco coming on?
<TaeheeJang> ah ha i got it thanks!
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> save some energy
<TaeheeJang> haha yes, but it's time to burst my energy!
<Kilos> lol
<TaeheeJang> loco team is very active. we're summrizing local wiki, and will open q&a site soon!
<Kilos> wonderful, well done
<TaeheeJang> also we just talked with korea embedded linux project community, we will co-op the project!
<Kilos> nice
<TaeheeJang> oh, Cantide is in #ubuntu-ko channel. I told you are in this channel.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he is in the za channel too
<TaeheeJang> oh that's good! lol
<Kilos> he always pops in and greets me
<Kilos> nice guy
<TaeheeJang> yes he seems so.
<TaeheeJang> He's very busy so we just talk sometimes, but we can't meet. T_T
<Kilos> aw
<Anant> hi
<Anant> hii...... I want to join ubuntu loco team but I don't know exactly how to join LoCo team...... I am student of Batchlor of Forensic Science
<Anant> HOW CAN I JOIN LoCo TEAM????????
<Anant> any body can help me..... please.....         you can contact me on my personal mail id: patankar.anant123@gmail.com or mobile +917588844994
<genii> Anant: Find one in your area by going to http://loco.ubuntu.com/  and then contact them
<Anant> I have searched but there is no one in my region nor in my state  that is  Maharashtra (India, Asia).
<wxl> there is http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team/ Anant 
<Anant> yes ther e is one in calcutta, india, asia  but ho to contact him
<wxl> i see none specific to calcutta
<wxl> Anant: i would suggest joining #ubuntu-in and discussing the general issue with them
<wxl> Anant: there are 2199 members in the group!!!! https://launchpad.net/~indian-team
<Anant> ok thak u very much.... good bye... take care...keep helping to other......
<wxl> Anant: let us know if you need further help :)
<Anant> what is OpenPGP keys?
<nhaines> They are used for signing or encrypting data securely.
<nhaines> Ubuntu supports this natively using GNU Privacy Guard (GPG).  https://www.gnupg.org/
<Anant> I have just joined a ubuntu community so please help me for setting OpenPGPConnection key
<nhaines> GPG isn't necessary for many things in Ubuntu, but you can find more information here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<wxl> Anant: you wanna know that for setting up launchpad?
<Anant> hi
<wxl> hi Anant 
<wxl> how's it coming?
<Anant> I have generated the PGP key but I unknowngly clicked on wrong place so My public Key properties says that it is Expired.
<wxl> Anant: you can generate a new one
<Anant> and I got msg on my email: Error-Signature Verification failed; click on 'Details' button for more information.      
<wxl> Anant: so let's get this straight— have you created a valid key?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-15
<Anant>  I have generated the PGP key but I unknowngly clicked on wrong place so My public Key properties says that it is Expired.
<Anant> and I got msg on my email: Error-Signature Verification failed; click on 'Details' button for more information.
<Anant> yes I have created valid key in thunderbird using enigmail. after generationg key I have got 3 mails. One of them contains my keys and option for download. I downloaded it but I mistakenly clicked somewhere else and after that There is a message in pink ribbon "Error-Signature Verification failed; click on 'Details' button for more information."
<Anant> and selected "View key properties" a pop up opened about info  .... on it I selected "Select Action" > "Sign key"
<wxl> Anant: are you trying to put this on your launchpad page?
<Anant> yes PGP key to put on my my launchpad page.
<wxl> Anant: you saw this? https://launchpad.net/+help-registry/openpgp-keys.html#publish
<Anant> and one thing I forgot to tell you after signing key I have got new key.. which key I can use first one or second one
<wxl> Anant: that new key is probably a signature, but the first should work anyways unless it is actually expired
<wxl> Anant: you can post the PUBLIC KEY here: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/
<wxl> Anant: once there, just put your fingerprint here: https://launchpad.net/~YOUR-LAUNCHPAD-ID/+editpgpkeys
<Anant> can I send you screen shot then you can get my problem
<wxl> sure
<Anant> but how ?
<wxl> put it on imgur or something
<Anant> how to attach file?
<wxl> !screenshots | Anant 
<ubot5> Anant: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Anant> http://imgur.com/pvRr13L
<Anant> image location http://i.imgur.com/pvRr13L.png
<wxl> Anant: you should get rid of that key or change the expiration date if you can. 
<Anant> my problem is not to expiration date of key... my prob is which key I can use???
<Anant> ?
<wxl> Anant: a "sub"-key means it's a part of a larger key. so both of those apparently separate keys are part of the same one.
<wxl> Anant: that being said, the expiration date is a problem. you need to resolve that by changing the date or deleting it and creating a new one.
<Anant> ok I can create new key? 
<wxl> sure
<wxl> you could create as many as you want :)
<Anant> ok thanks...... and sorry for panic u.
<wxl> no problem, and no worries :)
<Kilos> morning everyone :)
<Kilos> morning dholbach  
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> hi dpm  MooDoo  :D
<dpm> hi Kilos
<dpm> morning everyone
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-16
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> loazd shedding sucks
<Kilos> 2.5 hours nbo power
<Kilos> no
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-05-17
<Kilos> good morning all
<nhaines> Good morning, Kilos!
<Kilos> back again
<Kilos> hi toddc  
<Kilos> ai! toddy  
<Kilos> and MooDoo  and others
<toddy> hi Kilos :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-16
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-17
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-18
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-19
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-05-21
<nas> join
<nas> i installed 15.10
<Guest95348> now my lap top not loading
<Guest95348> its giving me failed to start
<Guest95348> kernel modules
<needhelp> need help
<Guest2020> updated my other laptop
<Guest2020> 15.10 now cannot load it 
<Guest2020> its giving me failed to load kernel modules
<belkinsa> Do we have dates for the UGJ for this cycle yet?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-05-18
<diks> hi team
<diks> i need to know whether gujarati indic keyboard is supported in ubuntu 16.04lts 
<Jebac> DJE STE
<Jebac> JEBEM VAM SVE
<Jebac> I MAJKU ISTO
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-05-19
<sachin> i am not able to install boot 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-05-20
<marco3010> bonjour je vous contact pour savoir si quelqun connaissant ubuntu comme ca poche au niveau commandes pouvais m'eclairer svp
<elacheche> marco3010: Salut!
<marco3010> bonjour
<elacheche> Ceci n'est pas un channel de support technique, ici on supporte les LoCo Teams.. Pour le support technique merci de demander à #ubuntu ou #ubuntu-fr (vu que tu parle en français), sinon, y a d'autre chaines ou tu peux poser des question en français comme #ubuntu-tn #ubuntu-dz et autre..
<marco3010> justement je ny connait rien le mieu cest de contacter un devellopper francais qui pourrais maider dans mon cas
<elacheche> marco3010: T'as essayer de poser tes question dans la chaine #ubuntu-fr ?
<marco3010> et comme je suis tout nouveau sur ubuntu 
<marco3010> oui ya personne
<elacheche> Tu me rejoint à #ubuntu-tn alors? 
<marco3010> oui je regarde
<marco3010> ji suis
